# OTA Tower Locations in Google Earth



## tucker301 (Feb 11, 2007)

NYC and the state of MO are listed.
How do we work together to map ALL towers nationwide?

Sure would make aiming the OTA antennae a lot easier!

Tower Locations


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

tucker301 said:


> NYC and the state of MO are listed.
> How do we work together to map ALL towers nationwide?
> 
> Sure would make aiming the OTA antennae a lot easier!
> ...


You might want to check www.antennaweb.org to help with antenna aiming.


----------



## tucker301 (Feb 11, 2007)

Been there - done that. Didn't get a t-shirt.

Being on the fringe of most metro markets in my area, antenna web missed all of my preferred stations, and had me going in the wrong direction completely.

With Google Earth, I was able to plot a line from house to the tower with ease, and got an accurate measure of the distance.
I could also plot all of the stations in that market and get my best average aim to collect them all.

Nothing wrong with antenna web if you're close to the market, but when you get out here in the grey stuff, Google gets it done.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am all for people having choices so a second data base sounds great. i hope that you get it.

but I ahve heard nothing but raves about antennaweb. Is this common in outlying areas---that the results are questionable.


----------



## mssturgeon (Dec 8, 2004)

We don't use Google Earth, but we do overlay tower placements on Google Maps:
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/programming/broadcast.php

Just select your market area. You can optionally create a free account and enter you address on your profile and it will also give you distance and bearing info.

Cheers,

- Shane


----------

